# Halloween 2011-Nightmare on Mulberry Street



## Pumpkin5

Thanks Trenton Mills, bwakk, bwakk

:jol: Hey! Here are the pictures of my first attempt with the Trenton Mills beef netting spider webs. I am loving them!!!









Nearly finished with the outside except for the graveyard and the pumpkins in the windows. I am pulling my half dead bushes up and making my front yard a HUGE graveyard scene! More photos as the bodies come in.....


----------



## BrainSkillet

Your house is beautiful. Love the pillars and front door arch. Spiders and webs are very cool too. Why pull up the half dead bushes though? I would leave them in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

very cool.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Looks great. It has a very organized look to it. Like a killer just incorporated bodies into his fall decoration, but with sinister pumpkins to add the extra touch.


----------



## Dixie

Don't get me wrong 5, I love Trenton Mills and beef netting is one of my favorite things to use at Halloween, but Im just finding it so hard to concentrate on the netting while looking at your super cool house!! Oh, I'm so jealous, how much FUN you must have with that house on Halloween!!!! Aaaagh, its just perfect!!!!


----------



## Eeeekim

you had me at "bwakk, bwakk" LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Eeeekim said:


> you had me at "bwakk, bwakk" LOL


:jol: You are funny! Sorry, but ever since I was a child and saw the M&M's commercial and the kid was dressed up as a chick and said, "Thanks Easter Bunny, Bwakk, Bwakk" and flapped his little arms I have always said that whenever I say, "Thanks (fill in the blank)". Yes, weird I know...but I never claimed to be anything else.....


----------



## Eeeekim

I love that add and Can't help saying it myself. I knew just what you meant when i saw the post.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dixie said:


> Don't get me wrong 5, I love Trenton Mills and beef netting is one of my favorite things to use at Halloween, but Im just finding it so hard to concentrate on the netting while looking at your super cool house!! Oh, I'm so jealous, how much FUN you must have with that house on Halloween!!!! Aaaagh, its just perfect!!!!


:jol: Thanks Dixie! I love the house too, but it was built in 1951 so maintaining it is a constant battle. Right now it needs an all over paint job and some interior work done...but hey, it's Halloween. I use the 'creep factor' to justify delaying the work that needs to be done. It is fun to decorate though, everyone else loves it at Christmas, but Halloween is my most favorite!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BrainSkillet said:


> Why pull up the half dead bushes though? I would leave them in.


:jol: Thanks for the kind words. The bushes got a fungus in July and most of them have died so I need to get them up, and I thought....all that fresh dirt!!! What a great place for a graveyard!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Plastic Ninja said:


> Looks great. It has a very organized look to it. Like a killer just incorporated bodies into his fall decoration, but with sinister pumpkins to add the extra touch.


:jol: Thanks, I am a little obsessive about 'even steven' when I decorate. I know everyone says that is wrong because nothing in nature is like that....I am working on it though. The spiderwebs are not all placed exactly in the same place, and I guess that is a baby step for me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just do it in odd numbers...you'll do just fine! lol


3 over here, 5 on this side....see? hahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> just do it in odd numbers...you'll do just fine! lol
> 
> 3 over here, 5 on this side....see? hahahaha


:jol: Yeah, you are right...but when it comes to skeletons...I think, well if I put one on this column...I'm going need one on that column...and then on that one...and the cycle just continues. Maybe next year I will break out of the chains! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Jestor

Eeeekim said:


> you had me at "bwakk, bwakk" LOL


Ya, me too...

Beautiful house... great deviations!!


----------



## Jestor

Jestor said:


> Ya, me too...
> 
> Beautiful house... great deviations!!


I meant decorations.... lol.. stupid phone....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jestor said:


> I meant decorations.... lol.. stupid phone....


:jol: Awwww! I liked the deviant vibe......


----------



## DarkLore

Eeeekim said:


> you had me at "bwakk, bwakk" LOL


Me too.


----------



## Dixie

Man, i must be on some fuzzy drugs or something, I just didnt get the bwakk bwakk, and I WANT to!


----------



## joker

Dixie said:


> Man, i must be on some fuzzy drugs or something, I just didnt get the bwakk bwakk, and I WANT to!


This should help


----------



## Dreadnight

P5 - Classy and creepy at the same time.... not easy to do. Looks GREAT.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

looks great!! Love the creepy spiders! 

and your house is Amazing!! 

sidenote: my kiddo has that same 'everything must be symmetrical' disorder. lol The only way I like 'balance' is to have a beer in each hand. LOL


----------



## Dixie

PS. Thank you Easter Bunny, I mean Joker, now I get it, remember it, and can't get it out of my head. LOL! Y'all crack me up!


----------



## easycraig

excellent job, extremely classy! ec


----------



## Eeeekim

What dixie said. tanks' Joker love it. Maybe it will spread and more people will feel the need to add "bwakk bwakk" after thanking someone. YAY!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Eeeekim said:


> What dixie said. tanks' Joker love it. Maybe it will spread and more people will feel the need to add "bwakk bwakk" after thanking someone. YAY!!!


:jol: I am all for additional weirdo's in this world! I even have got my neices doing it now but of course...I had to show them the commercial first. I told my sister about posting that (she does it too when she says thank you) and the response from the forum members and she thought it was so funny that anyone would know what that meant....I just told her that Haunters are the best people in the world and they know all the important stuff. Thanks! (bwakk, bwakk...)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey, here is my fence, partially up, I ended up having to make three more panels to close in the whole yard. I think I am going to love it though, and I have to 'spiderweb' up the rest of the fence and get the graveyard set up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here is another picture of the yard at a different angle and don't 'boo' me everyone, but this is the flying witch I bought this year from Grandinroad. I had to 'fix' her back and make her sturdier with some GREAT STUFF, but I kind of love her. The face has a lot of expression and she is very lightweight. I know this forum is all bout making it yourself, but I was a slackard and didn't have time to do one from scratch. I have two green spotlights on her and I will try to get some pictures of her at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your yard is looking wonderful

We've got a combination of homemade and storebought props in our yard, as do many haunters here. All that counts is the final look:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome! i just love the skellies!


----------



## nixie

OMG--Tara is all decked out for Halloween!!! If you haven't seen Gone With the Wind, you probably think I'm mad! 

I think the symmetrical look is perfect because your house is so symmetrical. I think it's gorgeous, as someone else said, a combination of classy and creepy. I love the look you've accomplished!


----------



## nixie

Your house looks just like Tara!! Sorry, I'm a big old geek!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nixie, thank you so much, that is one of my all time favorite movies, and I love the plantation Tara! (p.s. That is actually my older sister's name, my Mother loved the movie too!) My house is a much smaller version and it looks bigger from the outside than the house actually is. I do love decorating it though and it seems like anything I put on the "old girl" comes out looking good no matter how inept I can sometimes be. I guess you can't monkey with good "bone structure", heh, heh. I love your yard haunt, so clever and so theatrical. Next year I think I am definitely going to do a walk through for the trick or treaters in the back yard. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## allisonmagic

looks like a plantation mansion


----------



## Spider Rider

Cool and classy. Your house and setup looks great!


----------



## MrGrimm

Loving this setup so far! Even Mrs Grimm came over to take a peek and now I have to move to a house like yours... thanks Pumpkin5... thanks a lot!


----------



## spideranne

Your decorations are perfect for your house. What a great setup.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Rained Out!*

:jol: Boo to the rain! It started right at 5:30, just when the trick or treaters were getting ready to start knocking on doors. I had 9 dancers ready and 5 more trick or treat helpers and then...the rain started! We made the most of it, dancing on the porch and running out to the little trick or treaters with umbrellas, but all my props are DRENCHED! I had to lug them all to the front porch to hopefully dry out so I can move them indoors. I will try to post some pictures of what we could take photos of in the rain. Of course the original forecast was no rain for October 31st. Why do I even listen to weather forecasts?  Of course it is not the weather-guessers fault, I am just miffed that Halloween got rained out.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This is me before I got drenced to the 'bone'. (yak, yak) I have to say, I am loving the whole contact concept. I will post more pics of "The Nightmare on Mulberry Street" when I get them downloaded. This was a quickie-cell- phone-self-portrait.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look quite lovely, Pumpkin

Sorry to hear about the rain, but sounds like you managed to play the hand that Mother Nature dealt you.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sorry about the rain.  Can't wait to see more pictures - you have a beautiful house!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone! This is the "Nightmare on Mulberry" dressed for Christmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where are the Christmas skeletons?

Very pretty!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very nice. And I agree with Roxy. Replace the snowmen with skeletons with santa hats and you will have a haunters Christmas . I see the snow men are setting on urns so you could do ground breakers instead of hanging the skeletons along side of the door. ( Personelly I would do it if just to take a picture and then put the snow men back. Would make a great Christmas card .


----------



## Headless

Very pretty. How I envy the snow!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, Ha! You guys are funny! I love my snowman at Christmas as much as I love my skellies at Halloween. Only you guys would understand Santie Klaus Snow Skellies! And I cheated a bit, this picture was from last year, we got snow the week before Christmas in 2010. This year, it was 59 and sunny, but the decorations are the same. Just wanted to send a Holiday Hi to everyone. Back to work on Halloween 2012....Wahahahahahaha.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Nightmare on Mulberry Street 2011 rained out*

:jol: Finally here a few pictures of the Nightmare on Mulberry Street 2011. The pictures are not great because of all the rain, but we still had a good time, but only about 150 trick or treaters instead of our normal 300 plus. Hopefully 2012 will be dry and wonderful, but here are a few pictures from Oct. 31, 2011!


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Interior shots*

:jol:Here are some pictures of the inside decorations on Halloween and of my nephew who is dressed as SAM for Halloween. The costume made by my multi-talented sister, and since he wouldn't wear a mask, she made the costume with a hoodie SAM head, so his face isn't covered, but from the back he has the SAM face. She is really so creative!
































Oh, and the last is of my version of Tuck's "Eliza" driving the golf cart through the swamp. Ha, ha!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Eliza staked in front of the house for Halloween!
















Zombies dancing on the porch!


----------



## Spooky1

You have a great looking Halloween house, Pumpkin. I like the makeup job you had too. Your nephew Sam is to cool.


----------



## kprimm

The webs look good, but I really love the pumpkin holding skeletons.The nephew gets an A+ also for the awesome SAM costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Eliza have a license to drive that rig?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is a really nice set-up you have there. It is difficult to decorate with that much white space to work with going up so high. Lots to fill in.

I see you were symmetrical for Christmas as well. I am kind of the same way. I have difficulty with asymmetry.

Thanks for posting the pics, pumkin5, bwaak bwaak. ( I didn't remember that commercial. I am glad Joker posted it.)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

BTW your make-up is fantastic as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Haunted Bayou...you are too kind!!! Thank you so much for all of your kind words...2011 was so sad for me because of the all the rain...I didn't have a 'rain plan' because it wasn't in the forecast...so it drenched everything in my yard...props...pumpkins...lights...even me! It dwindled our TOT's down to about 150 instead of the 300 plus we get every year. So sad....I am praying for better for 2012!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oh..you are welcome. :biggrinkin:
I hope your 2012 is dry with many ToTs. I get around 250 most years. 2011 was lean (had some candy left over) but I think it has to do with the neighborhood changing. The neighborhood had lots of houses for sale last year.


----------



## cerinad

Awesome!!!! Love your house, wow!


----------



## jdubbya

What a fantastic set-up and a fantadstic home to have as a back drop! I love that flying witch prop! Can I ask where you got it? We'e doing witchs as our main theme this year and I have a place for something like that. Just beautiful! The dancing zombies on the porch must have been a hoot!


----------



## rubberband1293

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks Trenton Mills, bwakk, bwakk
> 
> :jol: Hey! Here are the pictures of my first attempt with the Trenton Mills beef netting spider webs. I am loving them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly finished with the outside except for the graveyard and the pumpkins in the windows. I am pulling my half dead bushes up and making my front yard a HUGE graveyard scene! More photos as the bodies come in.....


Wow! I'm loving this!


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg omg omg ,your house is soo friggin amazing pumpkin5,everthing looks sooooo fantastic p5,nothing looks out of place,love the webs on the fence,the flying witch looks friggin awesome too grrrrrrrrrr,im so jealous,grrrr,your skellies look cool too,love the pumpkins too pumkin5,they look awesome,your house is the house that everyone dreams off,your decorations are perfect for your house,grrrrrrrrrr omg im jealous so jealous,your yard is awesome pumkin5,all i can say is BRAVO!!!! ohhh love the snowmans at the door grrrrrrrrr,AWESOME!!! wish i was a kid again,i would of loved to go trick or treating to your house grrrrr!!


----------

